# Caddy vs New Berlingo...



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

Been looking at both of these for a while now,still carnt decide between the two. Caddy has the looks and dudster appeal. But the Berlingo's are cheap and better spec'd. And look quite good too.Both have these new 1.6 diesel engines. Any of you running these? What they like loaded with weight. Ie full tank etc. 

Having had a low powerd Connect now for 4 years,i can only think a touch more poke would save me a few cluthes over the years. But the new 1.6 Diesels have the same hp output.........

Thoughts,reviews welcomed

Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the old berlingo but a few of the guys have the new one which I have driven, they are very nice and do have a bit of low down grunt. Tbh I think the appearance of the berlingo is better and having three seats is very handy if I have to take the kids anywhere. 
Saying all this tho I actually fancy a Caddy with an auto box!! All my travelling is in London traffic so would be a dream to have, just don't fancy having a berlingo with an auto box. 
Gonz.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Caddy more reliable and solid ****roen always go wrong


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

VW is reliable as my dogs hemorrhoids..after the hemorrhoids cream!.
Lots of problems with VWs cars the few last years.
DSG is rubbish,tons of malfunctions,tsi engines eating oil like crazy,timing problems causing the engine to die,exc..
VW,unlike its german origin,is very poor quality,you can read,lots of data on the net.
Berlingo is a very nice car,as long as you service it in time,its reliable.


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

I think both look as good as eachother. The Caddy would have a more solid feel to the interior compared to the Citreon. But the Citreon has better spec for the money. The big one for me is the engine. Unsure about the 1.6 engines,i know the Caddys come in a 104 hp in the mk5 and a 102 in mk6. Just wonderd if anyone was using them. Only way to know otherwise is to hire one of both for a few days.

Thanks


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I've just bought a Berlingo Enterprise (best spec) for work and if you want somewhere to give you a decent price PM me and I can let you know a good contact. 

Three seats, air con, sat nav, plylined interior etc. 

Good enough for us at work and the 1.6hdi 75hp engine has plenty of torque.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's all swings and roundabouts really. I would go for the VW but that's just me. Every manufacturer has their issues, and that should be the outlook. Yes Volkswagen have theirs too but allot is down to how cars are driven, abused, thrashed from cold etc etc so wait and but one that feels, looks, and sounds right. We've had a Polo since new (now my current car) for three years and 35k. Not one single fault, not even a bulb. 

I just got rid of my beloved W203 Mercedes C Class, which was built in one of their worst times for bad manufacturing, lots of bad trash talk around about them. And it was the most reliable car I've ever had. 

Buy what feels right to you. The Citroen will be a nice little van, but worth peanuts in the future. The Caddy will always be sought after


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

ronwash said:


> VW is reliable as my dogs hemorrhoids..after the hemorrhoids cream!.
> Lots of problems with VWs cars the few last years.
> DSG is rubbish,tons of malfunctions,tsi engines eating oil like crazy,timing problems causing the engine to die,exc..
> VW,unlike its german origin,is very poor quality,you can read,lots of data on the net.
> Berlingo is a very nice car,as long as you service it in time,its reliable.


Got to agree here. Too many instances of niggly faults on VW, Audi etc at the moment. Premium price does not equal premium quality in all cases. My Audi case in point.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Caddy. Simples. :thumb:


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

IMO it depends on what Van you prefer to look at, personally I think the Caddy looks a lot better than the Berlingo and interior wise is a nicer place to be.

With regards to the 1.6CR engine, both are very similar and very good engines both in power wise, MPG and reliability.

Like I said, personally, I'd invest in a caddy and if there's not enough poke, you can always get a remap from Revo Technik for example.

Good luck with the purchase! Any idea what colour you're going to go for?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

ronwash said:


> VW is reliable as my dogs hemorrhoids..after the hemorrhoids cream!.
> Lots of problems with VWs cars the few last years.
> DSG is rubbish,tons of malfunctions,tsi engines eating oil like crazy,timing problems causing the engine to die,exc..
> VW,unlike its german origin,is very poor quality,you can read,lots of data on the net.
> Berlingo is a very nice car,as long as you service it in time,its reliable.


Do you actually have ANY first hand experience of Volkswagen or is this just second-hand crap you've picked up from the web?


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> Caddy. Simples. :thumb:


This , I think you'd regret buying the Citroen after a while , but the caddy will make you smile for years , as long as its serviced well I don't see why it shouldn't last as long as you need it

All down to money really , can you afford the caddy ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I spoke with a local hire company that is independent, he has had all types , but he said the Citroen has been one of the best before the sprinter for bigger vans in his opinion and has been doing that since 70's , bet he would not have said that then though


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Cousin works for a company, who does ply-lining, tow bar fitting, etc. got a new Citroen (think it's a Relay) van towards the beginning of this year. He's done upwards of 90k miles in it and the only problem he's had was something with the front windscreen wipers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Do you actually have ANY first hand experience of Volkswagen or is this just second-hand crap you've picked up from the web?


I bet he was a mechanic for VW , when you have to work on cars we always see the bad side, been there:thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

All tho i use my 11 plate berlingo for work (i dilever exhausts and car parts) it's a fanctastic van, quick enough even when over loaded, loads of room and very nice on the insides. Great mpg too.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> I bet he was a mechanic for VW , when you have to work on cars we always see the bad side, been there:thumb:


You see the bad side only if its really bad.
Most mechanics not working only on one brand.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd go for the Caddy. It will be built better, and will hold its value better so will be worth more in years to come, when you need to sell. It's just a case of can you afford it. General rule here; I'd never over-exert myself on finances to buy a car/van, so if the Caddy is just that bit too expensive, go for the Berlingo.

Ignore all this scaremongering on VW/Audi cars, there's 3 on our driveway at home with a combined mileage of 310,000 miles, and they've all been super reliable. Most reliable cars we've had.

Edit: have you considered a Fiat Doblo? Dad had one from new a few years back and put 120k on it without any big repair bills.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Why not just drive both and buy what you like? 

Not sure about all these comments RE DSG, great box and much better than many other brands I've driven.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You can get issues with any vehicle, VW just had huge recall all the way back to 2006.

Dont know if that affects the vans.

I have had a pug partner the facelifted mk1 and currently have the mk2.

Best vehicle i ever had and reason i got the mk2.

However if i had the funds i would have the caddy but if you want to save cash get the citreon.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

1.6 in a fully loaded van will struggle, I've driven a number of the 1.6 vw's although usually in golfs, it's nippy once you get it above 70 but 50-60 mph in 5th and it's completely flat.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> I bet he was a mechanic for VW , when you have to work on cars we always see the bad side, been there:thumb:


dont see anything wrong with that tbf. Id say the same.
I've seen the good and bad points and the bad outweighed the good in this instance. Buy I can't be arsed going into to another vag argument again!

If I were having a new small van id have a 1.6 diesel, cheapest that was on offer. No doubt that the citoren would be cheaper so id take that.
I see vans as a work horse so brand, looks, what other people would think would be bother me.

After Steves post id go 2.0


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

I vote for Caddy, diesel of course.

Let me explain;
My father was working in supply department in local company.
So they decide to make contract with Renault and they bought 30-ish Kangoos 1.5dci
In very short time period most of them got problems with diesel pumps and injectors.
So after almost a year of use every car was few times on service, and on most of them diesel pump was repaired and injectors were changed, some of them or all.

After that, the company owner decided to return ****ty cars to the seller, they took it back, and refunded money.

So, the owner decided to buy VW Caddies later and my father got one.

This is how he explained to me why Caddy is better regardless problems about diesel pumps and injectors.
It's purpose is to take a goods from point A to point B, right?

"When they load you with a 400-500 kilos in Kangoo and you drive it, in almost every curve you have feeling like the car will turn upside down and get off the road".
"When they load you with a 600-700 kilos in Caddy it just go the way you wish without any strange and bad feeling as you drive in curve".

He had that car for 7-8 years and it never stopped or got some serious malfunction or left him on the road.
He made few 100.000 km with it.

One joke my friend told me about french cars.
His work mate bought a new Citroen C5 with a lot of additional equippment, he was very proud on it till...
He went on trip to Croatia, on highway he got on petrol station to fill it up.
After that they had lunch and go forward. On the parking he saw almost identical car to his. He stopped and started to observe it.
It's owner came and they started to speak.
Owner said "Do you know when a man buys Citroen"?
This one was confused, sad "no idea".
Owner said "Only once in a lifetime, only once".

This really happened, isn't just a joke.

VW also had injector problems, they are not perfect, but few classes are better then french for sure.
And Caddy is expensiver, but worth it.
And who the **** mention DSG in Caddy? Are you kidding???

I personally prefer german cars over french ones.
Ford and Vaux also have great cars, and nice delivery cars too.

Good luck with a car, whatever you choose


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Kangoos were always terrible from the off.

Its the electrics that have tended to be the issue with the french vehicles the less gadgets the better.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

ronwash said:


> VW is reliable as my dogs hemorrhoids..after the hemorrhoids cream!.
> Lots of problems with VWs cars the few last years.
> DSG is rubbish,tons of malfunctions,tsi engines eating oil like crazy,timing problems causing the engine to die,exc..
> VW,unlike its german origin,is very poor quality,you can read,lots of data on the net.
> Berlingo is a very nice car,as long as you service it in time,its reliable.


I can vouch that the ea888 drinks oil like nothing else. never had dsg issues though.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had a berlingo enterprise since early 2011. It's been one of the best vehicles I've ever owned. It's so well spec'd it puts some 60k audis to shame. It's embarrassing how little equipment you get on the caddys

Oh and my the berlingo has been bulletproof so far.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What's wrong with having a DSG in a Caddy?
Gonz.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

A mate of mine runs his own courier company, but due to his family he needs a half car/ half van kinda thing.

For the past few years he's been running a Berlingo Multispace, but swapped late last year for a Caddy Maxi. He reckons the Caddy is the much nicer vehicle to drive and judging by the number of times I saw him down at the Citroen dealers having the blingo fixed the Caddy has been much more reliable (faultless up to now in fact). It also worked out cheaper on on his usual full maintenance lease, which surprised him.

I'll probably not get to see it properly for a couple of years though as I always paint & detail his vehicles before he hands them back to the lease company.


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

Miglior said:


> I've had a berlingo enterprise since early 2011. It's been one of the best vehicles I've ever owned. It's so well spec'd it puts some 60k audis to shame. It's embarrassing how little equipment you get on the caddys
> 
> Oh and my the berlingo has been bulletproof so far.


Do you run a tank in the van dude? Just worried about about them being underpowerd like my current van is.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I've been running a Caddy 1.6 TDi (102PS) for the past year... never feels underpowered and is averaging 42mpg (95% of my driving is urban / residential). I'd recommend one :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Just drive a Berlingo and you then you`ll see how good the Caddy is.

I`d rather have a used Caddy than a new Berlingo :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

NornIron said:


> I've been running a Caddy 1.6 TDi (102PS) for the past year... never feels underpowered and is averaging 42mpg (95% of my driving is urban / residential). I'd recommend one :thumb:


around town the engine is fine, on the motorway at certain speeds its not so good. I'm actually thinking that when the cars come up for replacement i'll swap them to 2.0's


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> around town the engine is fine, on the motorway at certain speeds its not so good. I'm actually thinking that when the cars come up for replacement i'll swap them to 2.0's


As I said, I don't do a lot of dual carriageway / motorway driving, but if I did I would definitely have gone for a 2.0 TDi... I always prefer the concept of having power in reserve, rather than pushing the limits.


----------

